# skype-2.1.0.81_1,1



## talsamon (Sep 22, 2014)

It's not for me - I don't work with skype, but someone ask me to look.

Skype compiles fine, but if I try to start:

```
exec: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so: not found
```

There is no v4l2convert.so on the system, only v4lconvert.so.

(Same problem on PC-BSD - it's the system of the guy who asked me)


----------



## talsamon (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry, was my error - forgot to update my locatedb, the library is there - but the error message still exists. I think I had to link it, but don't know where to set the link.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok, works if set the option VIDEO to off.


----------

